

Show HN: ConvertKit – Email marketing for authors - nathanbarry
https://convertkit.com

======
nathanbarry
As an ebook author I found that the common email marketing tools just didn't
cut it. So I built one specifically to help technical authors make more money.

I'd love to hear what you guys think!

